# to crop or not to crop that is the question



## sloenuf (Sep 7, 2009)

dakota is around 14 weeks now. still deciding if she needs a hair cut or not. if we do im thinking a mix between a short and show with no bell. heres a few pics snapped lastnight. hard to get pics of the streak of lightning haha


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

i struggled with that myself, i picked up my puppy from PA/NJ (im from los angeles) and i requested his ears be cropped....but i asked the breeder to please not put him in danger while he was under...... 1st time he had an adverse reaction to the anesthesia .....2nd time same thing..... now i wasnt there, ......idk what went down, ..... i still got charged for the cropping even though it never took place, ..... in the end, ...... im still torn, .....but i know that the selfish in me still wants them cropped, ..... but then i wouldnt be able to say i love my dog since i am harming him purposely for MY benefit NOT his.

final answer : its either a pet or a family member..... in the end i am glad he has full ears, they are full of expression....i can tell you what Samson is thinking based on how he has them pointing. the dog looks less regal ..... but screw that, lets appreciate them how god made them.

here s my guy (turns 6 months old today) , 45lbs of pure love.

my heart melts when he pins his ears back like this










who me????


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very cute pup, really a personal prefrence, I prefer crops and although we didnt crop 1 of our dogs we have had nothing but regret with it, Any dog I get from now on will be cropped { unless i get them to old and they cant, i wouldnt crop after 6 months} I like the medium crop on the majority as well { between short and show} best of luck in your choice.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Very cute liitle pup you have there! I think a crop would look good on her, on the other hand her natural ears look good also. Not much help from me i guess, but we've never had to make the crop or not decision, all our dogs were older and already had a crop when we got them. Your idea of a crop mix between the short and show would look good though...good luck with the decision!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

cute pup!I like her ears


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you want natural ears her ears are perfect but if you want cropped they would also look good. It is a personal preference, I crop almost all my dogs but one of my new puppies has perfect ears like your pup and I am going to leave them natural. Her sister on the other hand has crazy ears and hers will be cropped soon.


----------



## sloenuf (Sep 7, 2009)

That's my fear she has good ears now but what's the chance they will change to crazy ears? Roxie's ears were good to me as a pup then when she got too old for a crop they just went crazy.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Usually at about 14-16 weeks if they are going to go crazy they will go when they are teething. That is why I wait till they are about 16-17 weeks to crop. You can always glue the ears if they start to go funky to train them to stay like that. I have done that with pretty good success. There is a sticky thread in the health section that talks about gluing ears.


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

I vote YES


----------



## sloenuf (Sep 7, 2009)

Think something like this?


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

I personally like natural ears,and hers lay perfect.
I would keep her natural.


----------



## BusterFrWatts (Apr 12, 2011)

I vote, yes also....


----------



## sloenuf (Sep 7, 2009)

I like that too just less bell


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I like the pic you posted sloenuf but they look more show crop to me ,but i like the style.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

you need to make that decision for your pup and what you like! lol but since you are asking I personally do not understanding cropping a pet unless he has really messed up ears, lol. Since your pup's ears look great why not leave them natural? I could see if you plan on showing your dog and thinking he would be less likely to win uncropped, but if he is a pet, why bother?


----------

